# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Black Mamba Torque Grip Glove



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks to Whizzer and Black Mamba for sending these gloves on to review.

This will be a slightly different review and there is a lack of picture for reasons which will become clearer as it progresses.

*The Product: *

Being quite honest I did not know that these gloves existed as I have not had reason to look past the standard glove so I was keen to try these out.










The first thing you notice is the quality of the glove, it feels like it just won't break! The next thing you instantly notice is the pattern on the surface of the glove.










*Black Mamba Say:*
"The Black Mamba Torque Grip™ is a powder free nitrile disposable glove designed with a unique Torque Grip™ pattern over the entire hand area to optimise surface performance and allow outstanding grip at all times. Targeted at the automotive market the Torque Grip™ provides an effective barrier against oils, acids and other chemicals providing good chemical and mechanical properties for a disposable glove. The glove is ideal for use during servicing, oil changes, battery replacement, painting and many other routine automotive tasks.

Manufactured from a superior strength nitrile formulation but described as extremely soft and flexible providing unrivalled comfort and sensitivity. At 6.25 mil thick with 10.25 mil thick raised Torque Grip™ the gloves provide exceptional resistance to tears and punctures. The cuff is beaded further adding to its strength and preventing liquid roll back. Boxes of 100 gloves are available in sizes M, L, XL, XXL and retail bags of 10 gloves available in sizes L, XL."

*The Use:*

Due to an argument with a kerb I had to change my wheels over while my summer ones got refurbished, so an ideal time to test the Torque Grip glove. As mentioned further up in this review you instantly notice the surface of the glove when you look at it, however when you're wearing the glove it's hard to feel much of a difference, that is until you pick something up.

I was blown away by the levels of grip which this glove afforded me compared to my standard glove, I was able to grip things tighter and put more pressure on the wrench - or at least it felt that way. Lifting the wheels also felt more secure.

What's more impressive is they remained totally intact despite scrapping my knuckles off the ground a few times using the breakdown kit jack.

I was planning to take more pictures during this time, however this is where my review takes an unexpected turn.....whilst working away I got a shout from the good lady to "inform" me that our 1 year old daughter had just dropped a deuce in the bath.....let me tell you these gloves really can grip anything whilst giving you all the protection you will ever need!

If I wasn't sold before I certainly am now!

*Price:*

The Torque Grip gloves are available from a few sources so I will use the official site which is located here for the price.

A box of 100 gloves is £14.85 (Excl VAT) plus £3.50 P&P

*Would I use this again?:*
Apart from that fact that if you're detailing you should be using good quality gloves anyway. I would definitely use this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A top quality glove which can literally handle any.....(insert choice word here) "thing" that you can throw at it!

*Anything I would change?:*
I found that the test glove which was XL was quite big on my hand, even though I have quite large hands. So I would get the Large glove if I was buying these again for a better fit

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

